# QR code records



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is there a program/software that does QR bar code snake records?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

tegrey2008 said:


> Is there a program/software that does QR bar code snake records?


Not as far as I know. 

It would be far easier to generate a QR thats a link to an online records page.


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have had a look at reptiscn. It is an IOS and android app that produces QR codes and much more. 

:2thumb:


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry that should have read reptiscan! Bloody iPads!


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

any idea on how or where to do online records?


----------



## perkypiercer (Mar 21, 2012)

Reptile Scan - Ultimate Tracking Software for maintaince of reptiles - Download today on APP Store and Google Play - REPTILE SCAN : victory: been using this for a while and its brilliant


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

*codes*

repti scan is crap compared to this fantastic software i have been using for 2 months any questions just pm me worth every penny ...........


HerperPRO.com – Reptile Husbandry Software


regards


andy


----------

